# Freaky Eaters & Food Addictions



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone watch these shows where they are just flat out addicted to food?

I'm addicted to food, also. I just think I have a lot of discipline and I can curb my addiction (most of the time) when it gets out of hand, but it takes a ton of effort.

I feel bad for these people because I know exactly what it's like. I'll sit there and eat bags of chips and chocolate all night. Nothing is better than a bag of Salt & Vinegar Chips, Chocolate Milk and some Kit Kats or Aero Bars.

With regards to pizza? Oh, man. I eat pizza even when I'm full. It tastes so good. I will sit there with a box and just continue to eat. When I'm full and can't eat anymore, I will just leave there and wait 10 minutes until I can take another bite.

In May of 2011 I was 164 lbs and up until March 2012 (when I started dieting again) I gained 32 lbs and weighed in at 196lbs. (yes, that's almost one pound per week)

I'm down to 177 lbs again (and still going until I hit 170), and I've got to tell you all - it's been tough. I still have my days where I just eat from the second I wake up to the second I go to bed, clearing out everything and anything that tastes good.

Food fills a void. It's a boredom killer. It definitely makes the brain happy, too.

Anyone else have an obsession with food, or am I the only one? :biggrin:

Here's a guy who's addicted to pizza:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oJ_oh_Ep6M&feature=related


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

It can be addictive but doesn't that junk/fast food cost a lot of money?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle said:


> It can be addictive but doesn't that junk/fast food cost a lot of money?


Nope. Junk food is cheap if it's bought from the store and in bulk.

You can almost always get 3 bags of chips for like $5.

The healthy food is the expensive food...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I kinda debunked the healthy food is expensive in the comment section of milliondollarjourney on how to save money on grocery without coupons. Marketers have you believe that healthy is expensive so it's ok to jack up price and pay more money. I was able so show a very low grocery bill but still have pretty healthy food. This is just from excellent shopping of loss leaders and price matching at grocery stores. 

Anyway, I love potato chips too and sometimes eat the whole bag. The last sale we paid $1.25 for simply foods chips from Shoppers for $1.25 each, and they are 235 grams. 

Speaking of chocolate, I like to buy cookies on sale, last sale at No Frills was Decadent for $1 (insane) so I bought the limit, 4 bags. Also the wife bakes a lot, I buy all her stuff on sale and keep stocks. We got sugar for $1.50 last week too, butter for 2.77 and 10KG flower @ 6.99. Pretty cheap imo
The sale before that was $1 each, I loaded up on 8 bags of chips and ate them all within 2 weeks!! Well I am tall and skinny. I do ride my bicycle a lot to work so I guess that keeps me in shape. Also cooking meals ate home helps too because we never buy fast food and don't eat at resturants to often.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

BTW Metro has 2 Mccain International Thin Crust Pizzas for $5.25. Pretty cheap if you like pizza and I think it's the best store bought. Share with a friend and that's a $1.31 meal. I bought two boxes


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Holy hell, do I love the post-Easter chocolate sales! You can get a huge amount of chocolate at Zellers or Superstore etc this time of year for next to nothing. At least chocolate has magnesium and theobrimine...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Why would people give their life to the dollar menu at McDonalds? A person could eat like the royals for under $4K a year with home cooked meals. Maybe add an extra grand or 2 if you shop at Whole Paycheque. I understand 'eat out to get out' on occasion but nothing beats DIY!

Pizza is a big comfort food, that's definitely something I would grab too. but it's hard to find good pies, so I don't eat them often.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

ddkay said:


> ..... nothing beats DIY!
> 
> Pizza is a big comfort food, that's definitely something I would grab too. but it's hard to find good pizza, so I don't eat them often.


We're having pizza tonight......my lady makes the dough, I cut up/grate the (cheese & veggie) ingredients, she does the sauce.........beats ANY store bought pizza either of us have ever had, (and we know exactly what's in it).

Oh..and a pizza stone is a "must for great crust".


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> 1. Anyone watch these shows where they are just flat out addicted to food?
> 2. I'll sit there and eat bags of chips and chocolate all night.
> 3. Nothing is better than a bag of Salt & Vinegar Chips, Chocolate Milk and some Kit Kats or Aero Bars.
> 4. I eat pizza even when I'm full.
> ...


1. Nope.
2. All night? So how many bags of chips/chocolates would that be? :confused2:
3. I like a Kit Kat/Aero Bar [though I prefer Toblerone & Turtles], but not with salty chips, LOL. I'm either in a salty or sweet mood, but typically not both at the same time [though I like dessert after a meal].
4. Next time you buy pizza at the store, check out the calories, about 2,000, which is roughly one's total daily calorie needs [unless you're Michael Phelps] & that might just stop you and/or make you buy 1 box as opposed to boxe*s.* But who doesn't like pizza?!
5. As you said, those are probably the days you feel 'bored'. 

Do you like beans/carrots/lentils? :biggrin:

http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20080813/the-olympic-diet-of-michael-phelps


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> my lady makes the dough, I cut up/grate the (cheese & veggie) ingredients, she does the sauce.......


What a duo you make! :encouragement:

I agree with ddkay, nothing beats DIY!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> 3. I like a Kit Kat/Aero Bar [though I prefer Toblerone & Turtles], but not with salty chips, LOL. I'm either in a salty or sweet mood, but typically not both at the same time [though I like dessert after a meal].


Ben & Jerry's used to have an ice cream flavour called Chubby Hubby, which had pretzels mixed in with the ice cream. Not as weird as you might think....the combination of salt and sugar was surprisingly good.

I do have a sweet tooth - when I was a journalist on deadline I sometimes ate an entire box of Oreos over the course of an hour or two, and when I was much younger I used to go to the ice cream parlour, have a hot fudge sundae, and follow that up with a large milkshake. I can't do any of that anymore, it makes me feel sick (fortunately!). But I do still eat hot fudge sundaes.

I make all our own pizzas; my current favorite is pizza topped with potato slices (boil the potatoes first, red potatoes or Yukon Gold work best, nothing too starchy) and pesto. Really delicious. No tomato sauce at all; in fact I rarely use tomato sauce or mozzarella on my pizzas. Sometimes a bit of goat cheese or a sprinkling of Parmesan.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG, you just made me hungry Brad! I love pesto & goat cheese; will try that pizza recipe, thank you!

I accidentally once bought the sweet/salty granola bar; I could not eat a single bite, it was just awwwwwwwfuuuuuuuuuul & can't imagine who would like it. :eek2:










I know that there are some odd ice-cream & other combinations that don't taste too bad, but I would probably need to be pregnant to even consider them. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

*indexxx :*


> Holy hell, do I love the post-Easter chocolate sales! You can get a huge amount of chocolate at Zellers or Superstore etc this time of year for next to nothing. At least chocolate has magnesium and theobrimine...


 ... forget the post-Easter ones, can't wait as chocolates = addictive all year round! Love the "dark" versions, especially with almonds.

*brad:*


> Ben & Jerry's used to have an ice cream flavour called Chubby Hubby ..


 ... lol, cute... so what's the wifey-version called?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> so what's the wifey-version called?


LOL. :chuncky:

My fav. version/combination is rum & raisins; yummy!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to eat as Kae describes until one day a friend had dropped 42 lbs and I was inspired. I reduced my intake to 2000 cals a day and eliminated all those harmful things mentioned herein. And the lbs came off!

It's actually much easier to eat properly from the get-go, rather than to try and lose the weight later.

I would recommend replacing harmful snacks with healthy snacks.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> What a duo you make! :encouragement:
> 
> I agree with ddkay, nothing beats DIY!


Y'know, I think this overlaps into the 'frugality' sphere.........if you're happy just being with the one you're with, you don't have any/many yearnings for diversionary 'stuff', and as a consequence your expenditure rate on 'frivolities' is probably lower......at least ours is.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

brad said:


> I make all our own pizzas; my current favorite is pizza topped with potato slices (boil the potatoes first, red potatoes or Yukon Gold work best, nothing too starchy) and pesto. Really delicious. No tomato sauce at all; in fact I rarely use tomato sauce or mozzarella on my pizzas. Sometimes a bit of goat cheese or a sprinkling of Parmesan.


Never tried potatoes......will keep that in mind.......we do use mozzarella/feta/parmesan/Danish blue cheese.......oh, and finely chop up spinach to mix into the tomato sauce.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Even if eating poorly didn't make you fat, there is the matter of nutrition. If you're not getting the right balance of macro and micronutrients (which you won't be from Taco Bell, chocolate bars and potato chips) then your health can be seriously affected.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> Never tried potatoes......will keep that in mind.......we do use mozzarella/feta/parmesan/Danish blue cheese.......oh, and finely chop up spinach to mix into the tomato sauce.


Another thing I tried recently was taking a bunch of cherry tomatoes and slicing them in half, putting them cut-side down on the pizza surface, sprinkling pine nuts and Parmesan around them, topping with fresh basil as soon as I pulled the pizza out of the oven. There's nothing like hot-roasted tomatoes, that was a yummy pizza indeed.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 for making your own pizza as an alternative to buying. We have the pizza stone for the oven too like Nemo mentioned above^^ I usually make home made pizza when I can get motzerella cheese on sale. Last week we made two pizzas, here is the cost:

$3.44 500G Motz cheese (on sale plus coupon!!)
$0.69 can of no name pizza sauce
$2.79 pack of peperonie
$1.79 dough ball from No Frills
$1.20 mushrooms
________________
$9.91 (makes two large thin crust pizza, $4.95 each) 

Not bad for $2.50 each person, pizza was great too!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Yes, but if you live in Ontario and you use an electric oven, you have to add $49.50 for the electricity required to heat the oven to 475 and cook your pizza for 15 minutes.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

lol. Our last bill was $33 for two adults. I unplug EVERYTHING. Not going to give any more money to the utility than absolutely necessary. 
But yea I heard that oven use is usually about $3 in electricity. 

Raw pizza for the frugalists?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

BTW...did I mention that we eat ours piping hot, straight out of the oven? :encouragement:


(And no tip!)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

One of my dreams was to make a wood-fired oven for cooking outdoors (there's an amazing book called The Bread Builders, by Dan Wing, with photos of some of the most gorgeous ovens you'd ever see), and I would make my pizza in that if I had one. When I lived in Vermont I planned to build one of those ovens and have community breadmaking days, invite all the neighbours over with their pizza and bread dough on a Saturday or Sunday and spend the day baking. Unfortunately I'm one of those people who's big on ideas but short on initiative, and it never happened.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Anyone else have an obsession with food, or am I the only one? :biggrin:


LOL KaeJS

I believe that sugar is as addictive as cocaine. When you abruptly stop all sugar intake (including all the sugar hidden in processed food), you will experience withdrawal. And you are not alone. I am pigging out right now on post-Easter sale dirt cheap cadbury eggs that I got this weekend. Nothing beats that. Total bliss ...

I agree with you that healthy food is more expensive. My food bill doubled when I decided to eat healthier. However, I see it as an investment. I prefer to keep healthy by eating quality food than swallowing pills in the long run. If you lack motivation (we all do sometimes), just imagine the worst possible scenario if you continue to pig out: morbid obesity, diabetes, degenerated joints, can barely bend to tie your shoes, yeast under fat folds, no sex life.... you get the picture. Then imagine the best case scenario if you choose the healthy options. And you are ready to kick *** !

Dave


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Before:









And after:









Yummy!!!!!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Nemo,

Why did I open this thread?

You know exactly what I want to do right?

Ever seen a dog sit near a table and just salivate and drool uncontrollably all over the floor?









I love the banana peppers, but where are the jalapeno's and Franks RedHot?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

brad said:


> Ben & Jerry's used to have an ice cream flavour called Chubby Hubby, which had pretzels mixed in with the ice cream. Not as weird as you might think....the combination of salt and sugar was surprisingly good.


Nothing beats chocolate and salt and vinegar chips. The combination of salty chips and melting chocolate screams euphoria.



the-royal-mail said:


> I used to eat as Kae describes until one day a friend had dropped 42 lbs and I was inspired. I reduced my intake to 2000 cals a day and eliminated all those harmful things mentioned herein. And the lbs came off!


Yeah..... what you gotta do is eat healthy during the week, and then eat whatever the hell you want on the weekend. It will make it taste THAT much better. (While maintaining an active lifestyle, of course! )



andrewf said:


> Even if eating poorly didn't make you fat, there is the matter of nutrition. If you're not getting the right balance of macro and micronutrients (which you won't be from Taco Bell, chocolate bars and potato chips) then your health can be seriously affected.


I could care less about proper nutrition. The body is a wonderful machine. It will sort itself out. So long as you are not living on Pixie Stix, you will be fine.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't even get me started on food. There's nothing I love more in life than food. Steak, burgers, chicken, pizza, chips, poutine, bacon, sausage, nachos, ribs, sandwiches, cheese, fruit, chocolate, milk, chocolate milk, eggs, turkey, meatballs, pasta, chili.................... I could go on for days.

I had some pictures of homemade burgers, pizza and nachos, but my phone conked out on me. Will have to upload later.

I love nothing more than eating incredible homemade burgers or pizza, probably at about 1,200 calories a pop, if not more. It's beginning to catch up with me now, getting a little bit of a pouch, but by going hard at the gym I can stave off the excess weight.

KaeJS, I'm like you with the chips/chocolate. If it's in the house, I'll eat it all in one sitting and regret it right after. Had a pizza day at work and ate a full pizza and took another one home for dinner. I'm generally pretty good about buying the junk food, but every few weeks, I cave and eat a whole bag of something bad. 

I've had some pretty crazy weight swings in the past, mostly due to either bulking up intentionally, or periods of inactivity. Trying to get to the gym 5+ times a week so that I can still eat anything I want. I'm not looking forward to the day when the metabolism really dips and I have to actually *DIET* ugghh .


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> I could care less about proper nutrition. The body is a wonderful machine. It will sort itself out. So long as you are not living on Pixie Stix, you will be fine.


You may be fine in your 20s and possibly up through your 30s, but it'll catch up to you after that.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmoney said:


> Don't even get me started on food. There's nothing I love more in life than food. Steak, burgers, chicken, pizza, chips, poutine, bacon, sausage, nachos, ribs, sandwiches, cheese, fruit, chocolate, milk, *chocolate milk*, eggs, turkey, meatballs, pasta, chili.................... I could go on for days.


You sold me.

Chocolate Milk is forever my eternal wife.

I know what you mean about the periods of inactivity. That's exactly why I got as fat as I did and gained 32 lbs in like 10 months!

And now, I'm paying the price... Know what my dinner was today?

I had a chicken breast with water and a 25 minute walk. Woo. Hoo.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

brad said:


> You may be fine in your 20s and possibly up through your 30s, but it'll catch up to you after that.


You're gonna die from something. Might as well eat whatever the flock you want to.

If that kid in the video I posted in my original post didn't die from eating pizza every single day for 10 years, I think I'll be OK.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> I love the banana peppers, but where are the jalapeno's and Franks RedHot?


Sometimes I add a little Mama Africa's to my side of the pizza.......they can't spell Bandidos, but their hot sauces aren't bad.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> You're gonna die from something. Might as well eat whatever the flock you want to.


Yes, but there's the question of the quality of your life while you're alive. My stepmother ate whatever she want, drank and smoked heavily, never exercised, and still made it to 73. But the last 20 years of her life were no picnic: emphysema, COPD, near constant aches and pains related to her obesity, and ultimately cancer.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Dave said:


> I believe that sugar is as addictive as cocaine.


I'm so fracking addicted to sugar :'(

I reached a breaking point (that'll be the 3rd one in 2 years) and have decided to try and quit again. After eating a kilo and a half of chocolate after Easter, I then gave away my remaining 3rd of a kilo to the kitchen at work, and am now hitting the gym and eating better. I've been ravenous and cranky all day too. Can't wait for my body to get past that stage.

This will be about the 5th time I've tried to quit. Last time I only lasted 2 weeks, and that was back in November I think... here's hoping I do better this time.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*brad,*

Everyone's body is different and people know their body best.

If you're obese - you're asking for trouble. However, I don't think that eating a lot of garbage has such a negative impact.

The body makes use of what it can and gets rid of the rest.

I'm more concerned about living and breathing the GTA air than I am about consuming garbage foods.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

JustAGuy said:


> I'm so fracking addicted to sugar :'(
> 
> This will be about the 5th time I've tried to quit. Last time I only lasted 2 weeks, and that was back in November I think... here's hoping I do better this time.


Are you overweight/not happy with your body?

If so, just look in the mirror every time you want to eat sugar. You will stop wanting the sugar. Instantly.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I use to eat sugar products but i hated the highs and lows(i needed sugar a few hrs after lunch because i was diving in energy levels)I stopped that(thou coffee and caffine can be like that and i drink a few cups a day)Id worry about diabetes if i was a big sugar eater-you up your chances in a big way-teeth....sugar is not kind on them either in the long run.I like my meat-ribs/chicken/steak also love chinese food-seafood-pastas-sushi.My vice for chips when i have them is sour cream& bacon and i love movie popcorn in theaters.Hungover Mcd all the way!lol


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> LOL. :chuncky:
> 
> My fav. version/combination is rum & raisins; yummy!


So... "Yummy Mommy?"


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Everyone's body is different and people know their body best.


This is exactly the mentality that leads to health problems. We eat junk now and see no immediate negative impact so we conclude that our body can handle it. In many cases it can, over the short term, even for a few decades. If all you care about is the next 10-20 years, fine. But if you want to live a long, happy, healthy life, it's a different story.

The reality is that none of us really "knows" our own body at all. When we're young our bodies are pretty resilient and can handle a lot of abuse with no apparent ill effects. But over time your resistance weakens and the cumulative effects of years of poor diet start to have a big impact. It's like smoking: smokers can smoke packs a day for years without noticing any bad effects so they figure they can handle it. But there was a study published a few years ago demonstrating that smoking just one cigarette causes mutations that can eventually lead to cancer. The body is usually good at keeping those problems at bay, especially when you're young, but as you get older your defensive systems start to weaken.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Nemo2: That's a pizza! You may need to use the Chicago-style pizza crust to hold all those toppings in. Looks delicious :biggrin-new:


----------



## buaya (Jan 7, 2011)

brad said:


> The body is usually good at keeping those problems at bay, especially when you're young, but as you get older your defensive systems start to weaken.


Like a friend who had multiple health problems starting from age 60 on, "If I know I am going to live this long, I would have taken better care of this body". 
Reading other threads about "How to save a Million" "Living extremely frugal" etc. NOTHING beats having good HEALTH from 60 years on. You can start to enjoy things you never have time for - long walks with your spouse, cruises, playing with your grandchildren, even DRIVING yourself somewhere. Older members on this forum, I am sure can attest to what I am saying. The young always feel that they are invincible.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Brad is 1000% right!

*Nemo:* KaeJS did not ask for visuals, unless it's the kind that will not tempt him!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Brad is 1000% right!


 +1



Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo:* KaeJS did not ask for visuals, unless it's the kind that will not tempt him!


But...but...there were no Kit Kat bars or chocolate milk on the pizza.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> Are you overweight/not happy with your body?
> 
> If so, just look in the mirror every time you want to eat sugar. You will stop wanting the sugar. Instantly.


Yup, but I don't mind the way I look clothed... and I'm not about to strip down in the bathroom mirror at work when I have a craving for reese peanut butter cups.

I'm working at it now though. Monitoring my diet, and running a couple km in the morning before work, and doing rock climbing 3 times a week. Got a standing desk at work. Easter wasn't kind to me though.



I find it's hard being back in North America... there is so much salt, sugar and glucose/corn syrup in everything here.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

JustAGuy said:


> 1. I'm not about to strip down in the bathroom mirror at work when I have a craving for reese peanut butter cups.
> 2. Easter wasn't kind to me though.
> 3. there is so much salt....


1. :biggrin:
2. Blame it on Easter. :rolleyes2:
3. As per the news yesterday, MCD burgers for example, are 3x saltier here than even in the US/UK? :confused2:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Points 1. 2. 3. ... + 1, +1, +1 :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some 'healthy' tips: [from Dr. Oz' show] 

- replace your sweet cravings with licorice tea - sweet, but has zero calories,

- eat bitter greens - helps with digestion,

- give yourself a dry-skin rub - clears pores & removes waste through skin,

- take a lavender bath - helps with headaches & it smells great too!


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Whopper Wednesday tomorrow. $2 whoppers all day at Burger King. 

Sign me up.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

All I can say is --

Body; I apologize in advance for the copious amount of garbage I will consume, and for the short life you will live.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

For most people it's hard to fight thousands of years of genetic programming. For most of human existence, food was hard to come by, so we're built to eat as much as we can when it is presented to us. Our body seeks out things that we need, that are hard to find in nature, fat, sugar,protein and salt. So it tastes good to us. Even when food is plentiful, it wasn't an issue, due to the massive amounts of physical work required to live. Now it's changed, food is cheap and easy to find. Any living isn't hard.

I'm not making excuses, I'm carrying around 20 extra pounds, but while I'm overweight now. 200 years ago I'd be considered drought and famine resistant.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> Whopper Wednesday tomorrow. $2 whoppers all day at Burger King.
> 
> Sign me up.


Speaking of burgers- I recently tried one at Harvey's for the first time- by far the best fast food burger I've ever had. Smoky and juicy, fresh everything... 

I WANT!!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

This'll probably fit right in on this thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1nMC6kLOYA


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been trying this for a couple of weeks now, and not only is it very good but I lost weight. Now my pants hang around my behind and I guess I have to buy new ones. In a way keeping my old weight would be cheaper :chuncky:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

JustAGuy said:


> Easter wasn't kind to me though.


But you were too kind to it. 

I was at Shoppers this evening and saw many of the Easter chocolates for $.50 cents and lol, I was reminded of you. 

I didn't buy any chocolates, but I bought some marshmallow bunnies, would you like some? Got some licorice tea also. :chuncky:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

This one has to go under food additictions..excess can kill you and it doesn't have to be cholesterol, salt, sugar or choclate either.
I'm sure some of you may have say "Death by Chocolate"..so eating too much of those on sale easter bunnies can be
bad for you too! Hypoglecimic rush too..but it's a natural aphrodisiac for women. 

A 30 yr woman in NZ died recently from her habit of drinking more than 2 gals..yes gals, not litres of coca cola per day!

Here's the story.._The 30-year-old Harris died of a heart attack in February 2010. According to New Zealand's Fairfax Media, pathologist Dr. Dan Mornin testified on Thursday that Harris likely suffered from hypokalemia (low potassium levels), which he believes was caused by her overall poor nutrition, including the unusually high levels of Coke consumption._

Not to mention...
_it was also revealed that Harris made other questionable health choices before her death, including smoking a reported 30 cigarettes per day and having poor eating habits. Dr. Mornin also said Harris had "toxic levels of caffeine" in her blood, though it's not clear if those levels came exclusively from Coke or from a combination of other sources, including coffee.
_

Ok, if 2 gals a day of coco-cola wasn't enough (and coke does have caffiene in it), the cigarette habit, poor eating habits and numerous cups of coffee
in between the glasses of coke...helped I'm sure. Not to mention stresses from high blood pressure that probably led to her heart attack.

They didn't mention if she had any teeth left after drinking all that sugar..(from the closed smile in her picture)but gingivitis can cause serious infections as well.

Of Coca-Cola denies that that much consumption of their product could have caused her death citing that even drinking
two gallons of water a day can lead to death, not to mention most of one's time spent in the bathroom. 

I guess, she was basically a walking "time bomb"...:rolleyes2:
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...a-day-coca-cola-habit-death-article-1.1064978


----------

